

CoolChip Technologies Is Redesigning the Humble Computer Fan - stockkid
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/09/coolchip-technologies-is-redesigning-the-humble-computer-fan/

======
philosophus
How is this different from the hundreds of aftermarket fans already available?
This article implies that no one has ever thought to redesign computer fans
before, yet if you take a glance at NewEgg, there are 1841 listings under the
"CPU Fans & Heatsinks" category: [http://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-
Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574](http://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-
Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574)

It claims "the company’s fans are half the size and achieve 35-40 percent
greater thermal performance than traditional PC fans." What is the definition
of "traditional PC fan?" Stock fans?

~~~
dwild
If I understands correctly, the fan is the heat-sink. I never seen this in a
computer.

